# Original members?



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Haven't posted to much as of late buy how many original members are still active. I think we started in April 2004 from the transition from oh fishing


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i am still here.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I wasn't an original member but hopped on board in '07 under the user name BIGHILLBILLY.... I was going thru some of the old posts and I'm amazed at how many guys are still on here. Gary Zart (blue dolphin) was running a Triton back then....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Been here since he very early days of Go Fish Ohio which I think was created in 1999 or so.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I too was on GFO and came over to OGF when things went south. Basically anyone with an April/May 2004 Join Date is an "original member". Nearly all of us came from the Go Fish Ohio forums when they went south.

But to answer your question - Lots of Original Members are still heavily active on here.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Still here. After all this time.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Still here just dont post near as much


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Still here. One of the founders of OGF.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm still around. 
I joined GFO a few months before it collapsed. I found OGF a few months later but didn't join till 2007. I didn't spend much time on a computer back then.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

started at gofishohio, came here when that died.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I started at go fish ohio too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Started with GFO.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Started with GFO too.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Present! Started with GFO.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was on GFO also. Had sign up issues over here when it started & gave up for a while, before contacting Shakedown for log in assistance. Bunch of old timers still around.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Also started in 1999 with GFO.

I like OGF much better, but miss the old GFO a little bit.

If I recall, it started going sour when users began paying membership fees and someone ended up with a new bass boat.

Other founding members stepped up, then created OGF to continue free site and saved the day for the rest of us.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

also early one from GFO


Salmonid


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not so active, but I did come over from GFO.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Like Lewis, one of the founders of the site. 
Thanks to all the members that make our work worth while.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I am also a transplant.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, came for GFO

I was even one of the dumb ones that sent in money (membership dues) to the GFO owner to help cover legal expenses for copyright infringement.

I always thought he should have named his new bass boat "LEGAL FEES"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I was on gfo as blufrdtrk. Came to this site i think originally as blufrdtrk but quit posting for a while(lol the days im not to proud of was young and very,very DUMB!). And finally got back into fishing hardcore after not being able to remember my username\password,i signed in as saugeyefisher... ive always loved reading the message boards... i check these forums on here like my wife does face book...


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Yep, came for GFO
> 
> I was even one of the dumb ones that sent in money (membership dues) to the GFO owner to help cover legal expenses for copyright infringement.
> 
> I always thought he should have named his new bass boat "LEGAL FEES"


Well I don't feel so bad now Kim, I thought I was the only one that fell for that scam those were the good old days, but Roger and them made a great site here and I'm still on the site.................Doc


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You guys arent the only ones that fell for the membership dues scam


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Orlando said:


> You guys arent the only ones that fell for the membership dues scam


Those old days of GFO really formed the foundation for the development of OGF. It not only confirmed to us what we should do building the new site but also what we should not do.

That original foundation has remained pretty much unchanged over the last 10 years. Lots of members that are no longer with us tried very hard to change OGF into something different for their own amusement. So, so many over the years just couldn't adjust to the rules of behavior required when you here as a guest on OGF. Heck even a large number of previous ( no longer welcome) OGF members even started their own Ohio Fishing website, to show us how it should be done. It doesn't exist any more


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Guess my whiskers on here are as long as anybody's. I still post here but just don't care for the site as much as I used to.

Not all but a lot of people like to post negatively. Example someone posts a pix of his catch. Someone has to lecture about C&R. Someone posts about maybe a regulation change right away a response appears that we will all become poachers.

Guess that is the way it is and I have to accept it and move on. I have found a few more sites that are a lot like OGF when it first started. Meanwhile I find myself posting less and less here. Not out of anger or spite but atmosphere in general. Not blaming anyone or anything just an observation.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I am still here, started with GFO shortly before the change, also paid for a portion of that new boat.

Scott


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Also a GFO'er


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Also a GFO'er used a different name. Didn't post but maybe three or four times on GFO.
I just don't post a lot , not a lot to say.


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

Also a GFO'er


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Raybob??? Any one know what happened to him? If one of the jokers that tried upsetting things here forget i asked. But man that guy trolled up some nice indian lake eyes! I loved reading his reports...


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I am a carryover from GFO as well... Amazing how much has changed in 10 years for me, from single bachelor guy to married with 2 kids.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

GFO alumni here too.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

started with gfo also, was pretty bummed out when it shut down, and the whole " pay" thing, but got a pm from ShortDrift about OGF, when it first went live ( BTW, thanks ShortDrift !!!) been on here for a "little while" , and found out my cousinm "Fishy Science " was on here too !!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Present...! Was on GFO. Think I was in 7th or 8th grade when I started there


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

GFO also... same name ! I WALL I was my plate # back when we did the SOWC, went thru a divorce and was not back on the puter til 06..


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ex-GFOer too. Don't post much but on here one to two times a day.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

GFO guy as well mushroom man then. Good to see some of the 'old timers' are still around


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I too was a GFO member then came aboard here April 20th 2004 does that make me an original member? I haven't posted as much as I have in years past but I'm still here and visit as much as I can.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been around since the early days of GFO (1999 or so). Not a very active poster (never was) but I still check out the site at least a few times a week and try to chime in when I have something worth adding.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I was brownbass on GFO. I have been here since April 2004.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Old GFOer here as well.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Still here!


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

I couldn't remember when I signed up, so I checked. April 2004 - so I guess that makes me close to the startup. I don't post that much but will if I had more to say. Heck, I am still trying to figure out how to get a video on the site from this spring, and don't have a camera that I can take with me to the local flow. I do chime in from time to time though.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

GFO also... same name - don't post much but read everyday


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, I'm still here. I was Mean Morone on GFO too. I think Catking let me know about GFO when OGF died. I left that place before it died(still don't know if it is still around or not) because I saw the direction it was heading. I don't post as much as I would like because I just don't fish as much as I used too. Life just getting in the way. It is good seeing names I've seen for many years now.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I was a Go Fish Ohio guy too, hard to believe the change in priorities over the past ten-twelve years. I don't get to fish nearly as much as I use too but I still love it and I've had my two year old son out twice this year!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Didnt realize how many members were as young as i was when starting... think im about the same age as mushi. Funny how prioritys do change,your right. Lol still no matter how many kids i have im not going more then a week w/o fishing,an thats pushing it


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

old timer too. ive been on two other sites, one being GFO, that when the sites dissolved, we lost a lot of great threads and pics. I wonder how long this site will last? I got a lot of help from folks when I joined GFO regarding ice fishing. I wish I could reread my posts about my first walleye through the ice. 

Imagine if the internet came out in 1930 and we could go back and read old threads from those days. Im saying maybe people 50-100 years from now will come back and read what were writing, documenting, today. Maybe theyll laugh, maybe theyll pick up something useful.....who knows. Laugh at they way we looked "back then". lol. I mean its been over 10 years already and I dont see any reason for it to end.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

original member but have not been posting as much this year.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm still around too!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I too was an GFO member for a few months. That was about the time things went down hill and I could no longer access that site.
After more then a month I was able to find OGF and have been here every since....but shuuuuuuu..., don't tell anyone.


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

I was on GFO and may have had a month or two break. I joined OGF in June 2004. I am not to be confused with reel em in charters as I had mine long before him. Retired to Fl. but still get up that way and enjoy reading all the posts. Still add one now and then. Tight lines and full stringers.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

<-----April 2004 all the way!

I would hate to see a total of the hours I have spent since then staring at this site!
My wife would too! LOL


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Old GFOer here too. Think I was on there around 2000, same username


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I jumped from the old GFO to the new OGF as well........................


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Here from the beginning and still here but not quite as active. Started on GFO when it first started also. Sometimes I just don't want to share anymore. Too many people, Too many rules.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

ex-GFO member also, remember getting a message to sign up and try out the site way back when it was ready to go online. Looking through the posts in this thread, I realize that we (my family and I) met a ton of really good people here over the years. Went back to school four years ago so I haven't had much time to fish or post online. Still like to get the boat out every once in a while now that I graduated, but not to many people fish over my way at Shenango Lake in PA so I read but don't post very often.

Barry


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes here too!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Count me as well. Also from GFO


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Giddy up. Screen name says it all. Joined GFO in 99.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Ex GFO here too.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was on there. I think Ruminator told me this was up so headed over here. Was one of the first to join.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Been here for a while....I would love to fish a Hog Fest Again! I am not much of a walleye fisherman, but man was that a fun tournament.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Was a member of the old site to, signed up here in April when OGF was started, 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of familiar names on this thread here! I'm too from the ole GFO... 
Maaan I miss all the fishing action! 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Another older than dirt member


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

old member here April 4-04


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

was at gfo and ohfish under rapman. came her in 04 with the gang but not on much anymore. still lurk though.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

4/2004 here, anyone heard from Reel Lady?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

BANDIT said:


> 4/2004 here, anyone heard from Reel Lady?


Wow, there's a name I haven't heard in a while.

She got into it with somebody (mods/admins) over something (Sponsorship, or promoting or something like that). Haven't seen her on here in years...


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Gee, I was on GFO for years and then joined this site. How long have we had these forums now?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Original GFO also.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

GFO, then OGF


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

came from go fish ohio


----------

